

George Mitchell, the father of fracking, has died - thomasmarriott
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21582482-few-businesspeople-have-done-much-change-world-george-mitchell-father

======
thomasmarriott
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidblackmon/2013/07/30/george-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidblackmon/2013/07/30/george-
p-mitchell-a-visionary-life/)

